# Reputable breeders in Florida



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenhalo said:


> Hi,
> Just lost both my Goldens to cancer in the last 2 months, Katie at age 9 and Logan at age 11. Devastated and heartbroken. Miss my fur babies, so much. Although they could never be replaced I certainly want to add another Golden to our family. We live in Southeast Florida and are looking for some referrals for breeders. This will be our family companion, not for show. Health and temperament are my top priorities. In reviewing previous posts I have come up with 8 possibilities and hoping for some input and help in narrowing it down, or if there are any others I should be considering. Hoping for a puppy by the fall.
> I appreciate any and all advice. Thank you!
> 
> ...


All good choices. Just know Candi and cindi are not the same Gemini. I would make contact with all and first see which ones will be having an upcoming litter. That will help you narrow your choices. Then you go with a breeder you feel comfortable with. If you can, meet the dogs. I know Paula personally and she truly cares about the health of her dogs and cares a great deal for her dogs long after they go home. Good Luck in your search!


----------



## goldenhalo (Jun 23, 2013)

kfayard said:


> All good choices. Just know Candi and cindi are not the same Gemini. I would make contact with all and first see which ones will be having an upcoming litter. That will help you narrow your choices. Then you go with a breeder you feel comfortable with. If you can, meet the dogs. I know Paula personally and she truly cares about the health of her dogs and cares a great deal for her dogs long after they go home. Good Luck in your search!


I did not know that about Candi and Cindi. Thank you so much


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yep this is Candi website

Gemini Goldens: AKC Breeder of Golden Retrievers Located in Rockledge, Florida


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have friends with a Fall chase golden.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

K9-Design/ Anney maybe able to help she lives in Gainsville, FL.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

goldenhalo said:


> Hi,
> Just lost both my Goldens to cancer in the last 2 months, Katie at age 9 and Logan at age 11. Devastated and heartbroken. Miss my fur babies, so much. Although they could never be replaced I certainly want to add another Golden to our family. We live in Southeast Florida and are looking for some referrals for breeders. This will be our family companion, not for show. Health and temperament are my top priorities. In reviewing previous posts I have come up with 8 possibilities and hoping for some input and help in narrowing it down, or if there are any others I should be considering. Hoping for a puppy by the fall.
> I appreciate any and all advice. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Hi,
I’m sorry for your loss. It’s always sad to lose a dog companion... wishing you to find a new one. The Golden Retriever's kindly expression says it all. This is one of the finest family dogs in the world: cheerful, demonstrative, and trustworthy with everyone.
Good luck!


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

We got ours from Gemini (Cindi) in Cocoa last year. Had a great experience and whenever we had any questions we called her and she gladly helped us out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

This is from the day we got him..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GLDNBOY (Jun 26, 2013)

I know Paula's got planned litter for the fall ... : ) 

KFAYARD .. Can you pm me your email.. I have a Q

Thanks


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2013306190009
Not sure where you are in Florida but in Satellite Beach (Brevard County) this breeder is awesome....Jazzie's Goldens! My BIL has done some work on her house and all he can say about her is you would never know she breeds...house immaculate and she certainly loves her pups!


----------



## Lime Light (Jun 29, 2013)

We will be picking up our new family member from this litter on Saturday. Jazzies's has been nothing but helpful during the process. We are first time golden owner and are very impressed with John and Rosa.


----------



## glycerine55 (Oct 28, 2013)

Goldenhalo, have you had any luck with a new golden puppy? We lost our 14 year old to cancer this past March, so I feel your pain. We, too, are in the same location as you and are searching for a puppy with some difficulty. I would love to hear your experiences. Thank you.


----------

